# Sidewinder1/10 ESC -W/13.5 Motor



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

I' am going to buy a Castle Creations Sidewinder 1/10 scale ESC. The combo deal with a 4600 motor is a good deal but I what to run in the 13.5 class so my question is, can you run other manufacturers 13.5 motors with the Sidewinder and if so what's a good motor for a 1/10 scale truck class? Also can you run a sensored motor with a sensorless ESC? . Any help would be appreciated. Thanks I'am new to brushless


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

You can run a sensored motor, such as Novak's SS13.5 Pro with a SL esc, but the low throttle, precision control you get from the sensored system technology will not be available. 

Why don't you spend some time reading up on the various brushless products available, before making a decision?



speeddaddy said:


> I' am going to buy a Castle Creations Sidewinder 1/10 scale ESC. The combo deal with a 4600 motor is a good deal but I what to run in the 13.5 class so my question is, can you run other manufacturers 13.5 motors with the Sidewinder and if so what's a good motor for a 1/10 scale truck class? Also can you run a sensored motor with a sensorless ESC? . Any help would be appreciated. Thanks I'am new to brushless


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

any sensorless system has some trouble starting and not rolling backwards6 or 8 inches before it goes forward.

CC and Novak motors don't mix well. Buy the sport system from Novak with a 8.5 motor and you will have the same speed with more control and more options to run 13.5 motors.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXRST1&P=SM


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

What I want is the novak ss pro 13.5 motor so I can race in that class at the track, not the cheaper motor they offer in the combo then it will cost me another 36.00 to upgrade to the Sintered.If I buy just the XBR sport it will cost me 130.00 vs 77.00 dollars for the sidewinder and there both sports If I buy the XBR and sspro 13.5 it will cost me 210.00 vs. sidewinder and sspro it will cost me 157.00 .I' am on a budget and 53.00 is a big difference Do you see where I' am going with this. Why don't they have a combo deal with the sspro 13.5. Its like there trying to get rid of there old motors and then get you to buy the upgrade kit. Should I spend 53.00 for more precision control?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The 13.5 EX is a sport motor (non-sintered rotor) just like the XBR is a sport ESC (limited to 8.5 motor). However I have tried both and quickly got rid of my Sidewinder. I am runing an XBR with a 13.5 EX in a sport class and an XBR and 13.5 Pro in a different class. XBR is easier to set up, easier to change, and I have had no issues with the ESC. As stated sensored is easier to drive and does not have cogging issues. Castle is still working on eliminating the cogging as I see it on some websites from time to time.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

We offer this rmf XBR/EX 13.5 system (w/120 day warranty) for about $130.00. We add a free sintered upgrade kit so you can do the upgrade yourself:

RMF XBR Sport/EX13.5 Brushless System with FREE Upgrade Kit (#5923)


----------



## speeddaddy (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks for the response NovakTwo.and everyone else. I' am going with the rmf XBR/EX 13.5 system which is the perfect solution for my budget and Novak has the best customer service. SPEEDADDY


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm running Novak 5800 with a 13MM rotor with a sidewinder and it runs fine. No it doesn't roll backwards 6-8 inches when it starts. It doesn't roll backwards at all. But that is a much higher RPM motor than a 13.5. For the 13.5 and over, I would recommend a sensored controller.


----------



## gtingle (Jul 14, 2008)

NovakTwo said:


> We offer this rmf XBR/EX 13.5 system (w/120 day warranty) for about $130.00. We add a free sintered upgrade kit so you can do the upgrade yourself:
> 
> RMF XBR Sport/EX13.5 Brushless System with FREE Upgrade Kit (#5923)


Hi, I am interested in buying the 

_rmf XBR/EX 13.5 system (w/120 day warranty) for about $130.00,_

and clicked on the link and cannot find the item.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

brian0525 said:


> any sensorless system has some trouble starting and not rolling backwards6 or 8 inches before it goes forward.


I've been running sensorless for 3 years and not one time have they ever done what you say they do :freak: I have two of them.


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

Russ - Have you run a 13.5 or 17.5 with them? From what I've heard, it's a bigger problem on the higher turn motors.


----------



## kistner (Apr 27, 2008)

using the sensorless esc (sidewinder) with a sensorless motor I experienced no 'rolling backwards 6 or 8 inches'. I did try a 13.5 sensored motor with the sidewinder and at very low speed, slow start I got cogging and once it stuttered backwards, more like an inch. I have read that the lower turn sensored motors work better (than higher turn ones) with the sensorless esc, but I haven't tried that combo yet.


----------



## Lazer Guy (Sep 12, 2005)

kevinm said:


> Russ - Have you run a 13.5 or 17.5 with them? From what I've heard, it's a bigger problem on the higher turn motors.


:wave: No Kevin I have not tried to mix them at all. I have seen some sensorless motors that are similar in KV's to the 17.5 and 13.5 motors but there not the same KV's as the sensored motors.


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

I checked and we no longer offer this system---it was a closeout while we were preparing the introduction of the new Havoc Spec systems ($149.99). We are accepting pre-orders and they should ship in a couple of weeks:

Havoc Spec Sensored Brushless System 13.5



gtingle said:


> Hi, I am interested in buying the
> 
> _rmf XBR/EX 13.5 system (w/120 day warranty) for about $130.00,_
> 
> and clicked on the link and cannot find the item.


----------

